# MC Tank Carrier



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This was given to me in a material swap years ago, have thought about scrapping it out more than once but the guy who made it did a good job, tank will not fall over easily. 

Just found it in the shop recently and started using it for the first time.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

its purty. Not a fan of B-tanks but looks good.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

alberteh said:


> its purty. Not a fan of B-tanks but looks good.



First off that's not a b tank, and you should be a fan of one. Beat tank around


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have that adapter too!!!!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

That's beautiful....The first thing I thought was "man that's a pile of fittings!"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine's made of Pex....It's flexy...


----------

